# Michelin LTX AT/2?



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone have any experience/feedback with these Michelin all terrain tires? I'm getting close to needing tires. I like all terrain tires for off-road use, but would like a smoother quieter ride than my current tires, but with decent traction for off-road/mud use. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent highway tires. I got goodyear wranglers on my super duty from the factory. Got a new set of michelins when the gys were done. They were quieter and smoother. The only thing close to offroad were dry dirt trails. I wouldnt expect much from them otherwise.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I just put a set on a 4wd Tacoma. Smoother riding and quieter than the previous Goodrich. Also when I looked at the specs the Michelin's were 10 pounds per tire lighter. Got the $70 rebate through Discount Tire. I have Michelin LTX MS my other 2wd truck.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I have them on my 95 4wd Tacoma.
With the wide footprint, there is no sugar sand I can't cross on the beach front. I don't do mud.
Great on the hwy.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

*michelin*

If they make the correct size you want then you cant beat these tires for the $. Very quiet and great in wet weather. I have had these tires on my 01 2500H.D. 4wd and my 99 F250 S.D. 4wd. Only reason I am not running them now is because I went to a larger size that they don't make.:texasflag


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

goodwood said:


> Excellent highway tires. I got goodyear wranglers on my super duty from the factory. Got a new set of michelins when the gys were done. They were quieter and smoother. The only thing close to offroad were dry dirt trails. I wouldnt expect much from them otherwise.


I agree. I put a set on my '15 SD and they're much smoother than the general sneaker tires that came factory.
I got 54k out of the last set i had on my '12 SD.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> I agree. I put a set on my '15 SD and they're much smoother than the general sneaker tires that came factory.
> I got 54k out of the last set i had on my '12 SD.


They wear extremely well. I got 52k miles and had another 15k miles easily. Only reason they didnt go further is that i sold the wheels and tires together to go bigger. Lost 1-2 mpg with bigger wheels and tires.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. Any first hand experience with mud, where 4WD is required? I really don't get into that situation often, but occasionally at the deer lease it can get bad, and I'm an hour and a half away from any towns with a wrecker if I got stuck and needed one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tall1 said:


> Thanks guys. Any first hand experience with mud, where 4WD is required? I really don't get into that situation often, but occasionally at the deer lease it can get bad, and I'm an hour and a half away from any towns with a wrecker if I got stuck and needed one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh, they have a pretty deep tread and all, but they're no substitute for a sho'nuff mud tire.
I got stuck here at the house in the lower part of the pasture and had to get my tundra outfitted with duratrac mt's to pull it out and the rest of the way up the hill.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Best tires $$$ can buy.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've never had a bad set of Michelin. I've had okay luck with other tires but I almost always come back to Michelin. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Just ordered a set of these for my truck Saturday morning thru discount. Should have them mounted up Monday sometime. I've read really good reviews.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Good hwy and tread life. Suck in slick or sticky mud.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*X2*



DEXTER said:


> Good hwy and tread life. Suck in slick or sticky mud.


Awesome street tire but in the mud they load up ! Don't ask me how I know LOL . Still best tire money can buy .i get about 65k out of a set .:texasflag


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks again, guys. This will help me make an informed decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Tall1 said:


> Thanks guys. Any first hand experience with mud, where 4WD is required? I really don't get into that situation often, but occasionally at the deer lease it can get bad, and I'm an hour and a half away from any towns with a wrecker if I got stuck and needed one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've gotten into some mud with mine and they handled it with no problem. I pulled truck and trailer into a muddy spot. Flipped the switch to 4wd and pulled right on thru. Great tires in my opinion. Just keep them rotated, balanced and make sure your shocks are in good shape. If not, the tires will cup (cupping?). Once that happens, they can be a pain.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have them on my '07 F250 diesel truck. A couple of years ago, I went down into the river bottom when it was WET. Way too wet for good decision, but I went none the less. Bottom line is I traveled about 1500 yds in heavy black land mud, sometimes with a couple of inches of water standing on it. The truck went down and back out and I didn't get stuck. Pretty good testament to their ability to handle heavy mud. Both the truck and the tires.

I cannot confirm nor deny that alcohol was involved in my decision making process.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Have them on my F250. Great on the road but completely suck on anything wet, grassy, gravel, or the like. That said, they are GREAT on hill country rocks and beach sand (as long as you don't bury them) and grip very well but don't go thinking they are some awesome for a double locker Jeep rock crawler type vehicle. 

Got 55k out of first set and current set has about 40k and wearing well. Very quiet too. 

Biggest negative is they are hard as hell - rough riding!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Best truck tires I ever had. On two sets I got 60K miles on a 3/4 ton.


----------

